# 2WW - Can you really test at anytime of the day with a Hpt?



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello, I live in France and have bought myself some Clearblue pregnancy tests. From what I recall from previous tests in the UK, which are no doubt exactly the same, you can test anytime of the day?
However do you think it is better to test in the morning when your levels are higher? Not that I am evening thinking I am pregnant as had massive period pains. Not sure if to just do it tonight and get it out of the way (I want a couple of glasses of vin rouge) or just wait until 7am rising time tomorrow. I am on day 16 after having my second IUI on the 15th June. I should have tested with a blood test on this Tuesday just gone but did not want to go through with it. However I had a lot more Menopaur this month and I think that is why my period is later than normal. I was due on the blood test date 29th June but AF not arrived. I feel nagging period days. Already have a child and I def don't feel pregnant.....but don't want to test at night time and it could be false neg/pos.
BASICALLY THE PROBLEM IS I CANNOT READ THE INSTRUCTIONS ON THE PACK! is testing anytime or the morning or just the first day of your period being late.
please help anyonex.........


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Good luck with the test. 
I think they say test from day your period was due and although you can test anytime, first wee of the morning is best as that will have a stronger concentration of HCG !!!
All the best
Love tj x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Well I tested this morning at 6.45am and it is POSITIVE!!!!!!!OH MY GOODNESS.
I went to the blood centre and have had a test at 8am so will pick up the results at about 6pm.
So not counting it as a definate until then!


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

BRILLIANT !!!!!
Well done, I have just had my 2nd I.U.I so I hope it works !!!!
Take care
Love Tj x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

scarlet   

congrats hun wonderful news well done im so happy for you wishing you a healthy 9 months 
love lilly xx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Scarlet - many many many congratulations on your BFP !!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Scarlet
congrats hon on your bfp! 
All the best for a happy, healthy 9 months. Bonne Chance!
Love
Angel
XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Congrats on ur BFP

I hope that u have a happy and healthy 9 months

lots of love


----------

